# New Microscope



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 30, 2008)

*Man, Ive been using a radio shack $12 hand-held for awhile now,
I scored a Nikon SMZ (10x) (pictured below) and Im ganna tell ya,
IT IS SO MUCH BETTER THAN THE TOY FROM RADIO SHACK!
It lists for like $700us (which I couldnt afford) but I landed this as a company I work for took a plunge.. 
I compared some bud I "recieved" from a buddy to the bud I grew...
and I cant believe the difference, it's unreal..Im not even ganna smoke that crap after lookin at it under the scope..no joke.

My nuggs are full of trichs and the "other" junk is not even comparable*.

_
last pic is the new scope..
first two are of the crap that was given to me(junk)

The last two are early samples of my current outdoor grow,
which is a bagseed mother of eight...healthy indoor clone bushes.
*
what do you guys think? *
_


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 30, 2008)

*Not sure why the pix were cut into 1/4*:confused2:


----------



## Happy-Tea-Bud (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey that's really cool. They were cut probably because the format has a certain size for their attached pictures. You can probably shrink it with a photo edit program or use a url link for the full ones. Either way I see what you are getting at for sure.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice, wish i had one.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 30, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Nice, wish i had one.


hey thanks bro, never met ya before now but Ive read yer posts and heard nothing but good things about ya'..


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow TURKEY, I see what your saying about the street crud, amazing what you get from the streets and the price they charge, thanks for the pics


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 30, 2008)

The first shot looks like older weed. It looks like it lost a lot of it's appeal through bad curing and handling. The second shot looks fresh. It's like a before and after except backwards. The second shot definitely looks a lot better!


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 30, 2008)

nice mag! I went to Radio Shack and asked for a mag, they looked at me like an idiot. Got mine elsewhere


----------



## andy52 (Sep 30, 2008)

good shots turkeyneck.i also want a better system of checking trichs.i do use the radio shack scope,but it sucks as far as quality and ease.thanks


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Sep 30, 2008)

Cool


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 30, 2008)

Dozingoffaroundthecorner said:
			
		

> The first shot looks like older weed. It looks like it lost a lot of it's appeal through bad curing and handling. The second shot looks fresh. It's like a before and after except backwards. The second shot definitely looks a lot better!



*yeah I should've noted that the 1st pic was the outside of the bud, the 2nd is after I split it open (and removed all the seed)*


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Sep 30, 2008)

very cool!
thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## sleepwalker (Sep 30, 2008)

smokin bunk sucks, but the future is so bright, we need some shades. kewl as hell. cool pics turkey


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 30, 2008)

sleepwalker said:
			
		

> smokin bunk sucks, but the future is so bright, we need some shades. kewl as hell. cool pics turkey



*thas right mang, wont be long now, lookin forward to a "happy halloween"*


----------



## zipflip (Oct 1, 2008)

i'm gonna check out a store called "Hobby Lobby" sometime. they got all kinds of crazy stuff. i bet when i go i'll grab like a dozen  types  of trimming scissors shapes points an sizes. i know they sell them round magnifying lenses like 8 inches or better diameter and have a ligght  and its on likeone them desk lamp flexible poles. unsure the magnification level tho. but i'm sure they got somethin in the part where they sell the stuff for that mini city model builders. they gotta paint like 1/2 inch tall people somehow. lol


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 1, 2008)

zipflip said:
			
		

> i'm gonna check out a store called "Hobby Lobby" sometime. they got all kinds of crazy stuff. i bet when i go i'll grab like a dozen types of trimming scissors shapes points an sizes. i know they sell them round magnifying lenses like 8 inches or better diameter and have a ligght and its on likeone them desk lamp flexible poles. unsure the magnification level tho. but i'm sure they got somethin in the part where they sell the stuff for that mini city model builders. they gotta paint like 1/2 inch tall people somehow. lol


*haha yeah lots of folks use nothing more than a jewelers loupe which is 10x I think..whatever works man, I just got lucky and landed this baby..*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey Turkeyneck,

I see that you are already dressed for halloween. 
Great close-ups, do you figure two weeks to harvest.

Happy Manicuring!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 2, 2008)

boydee said:
			
		

> Hey Turkeyneck,
> 
> I see that you are already dressed for halloween.
> Great close-ups, do you figure two weeks to harvest.
> ...


*
HAHA I thought of that when I saw everybody postin scary avatars! lmao
thanks man! Yeah Im shootin for about 2 weeks, I would like to harvest
@ about 60% cloudy 40% amber if I can catch it right..

I hope it wont be more than two weeks! Thanks again Boydee.*


----------

